# Bacon on the Hoof



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

This big boy snuck in on one of my feeders the other evening. I know where he lives and will probably see him again. The next time I see him, I plan on it being in person and being armed.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Doesn't feel good when you know you're feedin' em, does it?
















Wonder if they are smart enough to learn to time the feeders like deer are?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Doesn't feel good when you know you're feedin' em, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely Chris. We have pics of the same 15 hog family group hitting 3 different feeders in succession. On the plus side, when they start visiting the feeders, they are easier to get a shot at.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Might have to set up a smoker beside the feeder than maybe he'll get the hint!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> This big boy snuck in on one of my feeders the other evening. I know where he lives and will probably see him again. The next time I see him, I plan on it being in person and being armed.
> View attachment 971


What would that one dress out at,150--175#'s.?


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd estimate somewhere around 182.003235834387200008990101 #'s..... give or take an ounce or three.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Might have to set up a smoker beside the feeder than maybe he'll get the hint!!!!!!!!!!


Bahahahahah!!!

I gotta put another cookshack back on order. Miss my smoker so much!! Arghhh!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep you could strap it to the ladder on your new rig and smoke stuff gong down the road. "They said californie is the place you ought to be"


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

California is not on any list of ours. That place scares me.







Doesn't Oregon have the redwoods too?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

OH BABY! You need to hire a local guide and sell hunts over those things!


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Oregon has lots of Pine and fir with a few redwoods along the southern coast. They do not like hogs here at all. If you have them on your property they require you to eradicate them or at least show you are attempting. If not they will send in the DFG and do it for you at a cost. You cannot even advertise and charge for pig hunting here. Oh well I guess I will just have to come down to TX to try my hand at it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If that is boar you need to catch him and castrate him, tag him and eat him later MMMM


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> If that is boar you need to catch him and castrate him, tag him and eat him later MMMM


 It is a boar. If I get the chance I will castrate him with my .308.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

.308 huh...better get a side by side and shoot both barrels at once.

I hear ya...wish I could help

Get a good dog to hold him by the ear while you flip him, pin him, and castrate him...


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup, castrate him right under the chinny chin chin. I can make a knife to do that too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yep you could strap it to the ladder on your new rig and smoke stuff gong down the road. "They said californie is the place you ought to be"


Aww...Chris's rig is way to nice to have a smoker hanging off the back ladder....he should build one in that back room and have a stack out the roof ! West Verginnie is the place to be !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I figured he would load up the truck and move to Beverly.... Hills that is.... He could roll that rig right up to the ceement pond.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now yer talkin...an granny can be fixin her vittels. While Big C is smokin possum, Jeffro and Ellie can be catching what ever they catch...

I always wondered how Uncle Jed put up with them all ???

BTW...did you know that is true story.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hadn't a clue. Enlighten me.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of my coworkers has moose bacon and I tasted it, It was just like other bacon and did have some more grisell in it that regular bacon also not as much fat.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Absolutely Chris. We have pics of the same 15 hog family group hitting 3 different feeders in succession. On the plus side, when they start visiting the feeders, they are easier to get a shot at.


My neighbor pulled his game cameras yesterday and lo and behold, Mr. Porky here showed up at two of his feeders also. I predict he is gonna slip up and one of us will be able to put the smack down on him. Can't wait.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Shoot straight and hit em hard.

Looks like a big feller too you should be able to her him comming from a long way off.

Good luck


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

More buzzard food?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nah, buzzards have left. The coyotes will have to take care of them for a while.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WHAT NO BUZZARDS. They hang here all year, they get white legs in the winter.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have heard of them in Kansas along with eagles also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

They Leave Ohio too...head south of the mason dixon line


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don it mighta have been what Jed had in the shed. Them thar jugs werent water just because it was clear ya no. A real mountain man wouldnt have missed that thar rabbit or he wood windt hungry.LOL Bar-d Iam herean them thar ranchers that cherg fer huntin in our parts would bye um for them high price hunts we got here-n- Texas. Just-a thought$$$$


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A buzzards legs turn white in the winter because they pee on them to keep themselves warm. The minerals in their pee build up on their legs to provide an extra layer of insulation. Ain't you glad we have longjohns?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Dont let'em rattle ya chris mine is in my 2" receiver!!


----------

